# Performances You Wish Happened and Were Recorded



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to have a recording Beethoven's Fidelio with Maria Callas as Leonore!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I would like to hear the complete suites by Handel recorded by Glenn Gould, and on piano; not on harpsichord.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

I would love for more ensembles to interpret and record _Aus Den Sieben Tagen_.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I would like a Walküre with Jon Vickers, Birgit Nilsson and Hans Hotter. Does anyone have one?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Every single NYP rug concert conducted by Boulez!!!!

Brett Dean's trumpet concerto!


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Florestan said:


> I would love to have a recording Beethoven's Fidelio with Maria Callas as Leonore!


And Maria Callas as Brünnhilde!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about Maria Callas as Adina in L'elisir D'amore?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

gardibolt said:


> And Maria Callas as Brünnhilde!!












Ab-so-LUTE-ly Callas as Brunnhilde!

Her early thunderous voice has been described as almost like it was in a well. She could start in a chest voice and skyrocket to an F above E.

How many singers can do that?

She enrolled at the conservatoire at thirteen and was singing Tosca with a professional company at seventeen.

Absolutely unheard of.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Florestan said:


> How about Maria Callas as Adina in L'elisir D'amore?


It would send me into seventh heaven.

I'm positively in love with how colorful and characterful Ileana Cotrubas' Adina is- God help me if I ever heard Callas assuming the role.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Marschallin Blair said:


> It would send me into seventh heaven.
> 
> I'm positively in love with how colorful and characterful Ileana Cotrubas' Adina is- God help me if I ever heard Callas assuming the role.


There apparently is one aria recorded that came up as an MP3 when I did a quick Amazon search: Prendi, per me sei libero (Act II). Looks like it occurs on several compilation albums that perhaps were never released on CD.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Beethoven's 9th performed by the Vienna Philharmonic under Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mozart's piano concertos, performed by the composer (with all ornamentation) in good stereo. DVDs would be nice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC conducting a selection of orchestral pieces by John Coolidge Adams, Shostakovich and Beethoven (but not segerstam).


----------



## mochisushi (Aug 1, 2014)

Glenn Gould finishing up the rest of the Art of Fugue.


----------

